# Challenge studies



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I had a conversation with my vet today regarding why our practice does not "recognize" vaccine titers. Without getting into her full reasoning, one of the things she brought up was a lack of peer reviewed challenge studies about DOI. I have tried looking for actual peer reviewed studies, have found them mentioned in lots of literature, but cannot seem to find a link to any of the actual study reports. 

I know there are lots of people on this board that will have an idea where I can find them. Any one have any links to ACTUAL studies, not just discussion about them? I would like to present this to my Drs. 

TIA. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Duration of immunity for canine and feline vaccines: A review


----------

